# Salt night



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

We ran out of salt at our salt yard so we had to uncover a pile of two year old "emergency salt" at another location. Driving over it in revers seems to be the best way to break it up


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Here it comes !!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

..................


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

...............


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

........................


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

................


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Mike working on the restaurant sidewalks


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Last one for now


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

emergency salt....never thought of that the guy we get our salt off of ran out last week during a salting event and we had to do the rest of our stuff with bags and the tailgate spreaders


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I just took 30 tons and set it over on a tarp at another location. Its sat there for two years.
This way if we ever get in a bind, or run out of money  We still have some salt. I should have two trucks off a salt in our bin by thursday


----------

